# Goat limerick



## zcurrier19 (Sep 9, 2013)

Had to come up with a limerick for an extra credit question for a comparative anatomy class... I always threaten my goats that I will turn them into coats if they aren't quiet (not that I actually would! Just an empty threat lol) and I thought I'd share...

There once was a ruminant goat
Who loved eating forage and oats
She went into heat
And constantly bleat
And now she's a very warm coat


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

What does that have to do with anatomy?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That's cute! :laugh:

Zebra, extra credit doesn't usually have to have anything to do with the class - it's just something the students can do to earn extra points towards their grade.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Haha, that's awesome. :laugh:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My teachers always ask something related to the subject, but it's usually harder than the other questions and not something we covered in detail.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## zcurrier19 (Sep 9, 2013)

Haha thanks. I worked in the ruminant part (which we went over) but it was just a little fun extra credit (5 points out of the 300pt final) because my teacher is fun I suppose... Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------

